# "Blue water" 8-16 and 8-17



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Well there of course was no blue water but we found the fish. Tuna came yesterday and the deeo drop stuff today. Big yellow edge went 39.5"! I wish the hook didn't pull on the Moby dick we hooked into on my grouper spot, it made that tanacom beg for mercy!


----------



## Bryan_DESTIN_TRITON (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm glad someone found fish! We went 5 miles south of the spur and still no blue water. Missed one mysterious knock down, watched a mahi jump off, and caught a barracuda. Not very productive! But still a great day out on the water. 

Pretty work on the catch!


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Man, that grouper would have been a good one next season


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Yall got some good ones.


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Now that's a Yellow Edge ! Congrats.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Yeah overall it was DEAD out there. Very little life and garbage water. We just got lucky on the tuna.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Looks like a really fun trip y'all had.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

JD7.62 said:


> Yeah overall it was DEAD out there. Very little life and garbage water. We just got lucky on the tuna.


No joke. We spent all night hitting rig after rig and only managed 7 blackfin. It was like a ghost town last night and this morning out there.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Nice trip buddy!! Way to get em!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Nice.
Whyme


----------

